# Having trouble understanding TP-LINK wireless router



## Heather m (Apr 1, 2012)

I was recommended the TP-Link wireless router , after looking for a router which could limit bandwidth for certain devices in my home, as I like to play online gaming, but another person in my home is always in Skype video calls, which seems to be a massive hog on upload and sends pings high. So what I wanted to do was limit the amount of upload that computer could use, so it would not affect the bandwidth for everybody else in the home so much. 

But understanding how to set it up is difficult. I have not bought the router yet because the help article I was also directed to on how to set up the feature within the router (How do I configure Bandwidth Control / IP-QoS on TP-LINK wireless router - Welcome to TP-LINK) looks so techincaly advanced. I don't know where to even begin. 

Can anybody here at all help me understand with simple steps how I would be able to use this router to pinpoint a certain device connected to it, and limit that computers upload bandwidth. I would appreciate it very much.

Alterantively can anybody at all recommend me a more basic and simple router which has the same features to limit bandwidth for a certain device? My current Router is BT Home Hub 3 which does not have this. Thanks so much

if this is in the wrong forum, may it also be redirected to the right one. I hope it is in the right one


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

First of all i would contact your isp to find out the total bandwidth Egress which is upload and total ingress bnadwidth download in Kbps.

In step 3 *QoS>QoS settings* put a checkmark to enable QOS.

Enter egress bandwidth figure given to you by your isp.

Enter ingress bandwidth figure given to you by your isp.

Click save.

Go to *QoS>Qos Rules list* click add new.

Put a checkmark against enable.

IP address range- enter the ip address of the computer using skype in both boxes.

Port range - enter port used by skype in both boxes.

Protocol- set this to TCP.

Set egress(upload)Bandwidth you can set a min and a max.

Set ingress bandwidth same as above.

Click save.


Please note that egress and ingress settings must be less than the total bandwidth set in step 3.


The guide below is for skype minimum and reccomended bandwidth settings use this as a guide when setting the egress and ingress settings for the skype *QoS *rule.
https://support.skype.com/en-us/faq/FA1417/How-much-bandwidth-does-Skype-need

You can create *Qos* ruless for gaming garanteeing a min bandwidth also. You will need to know the ports and protocols used for the games and also take into account the max bandwidth you have allocated to skype and minus that off the total bandwidth setup in step 3 to give you the remaining available bandwidth.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Heather m (Apr 1, 2012)

thank you so much Cyber man


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I am glad it has been a help to you.

Something to also think about if you are going to set bandwidth ingress(download) and egress(upload) for your game in *QoS* is to go the support pages for the game and find this information or contact the game manufacturer and they will be able to give you the min and reccomended requirements for bandwidth.

Something else to remember when setting the *QoS rules *for bandwidth for your game/s and skype is to leave enough bandwidth for normal internet surfing and downloading and upload(if required) for anyione else in your household using a computer for internet surfing and normal downloading etc.

If you find all your bandwidth is used up after applying *QoS* you may need to consider upgrading your bandwidth package from your isp.


----------

